# Abit NF7 Nforce2, ethernet and 2.6 kernel [WORKS NOW]

## dalek

This thread title was changed.  It started out as one thing and wound up something else.  Post way down tells the fix.  Carry on.

I'm planning to buy a ethernet card and hook two computers up to transfer files and such.  I may also use it to connect to the internet one day, if I ever get DSL or DirecWay.

What is the best and easiest card to get that the 2.6 kernel supports?  I have one built into my mobo but it seems to be a headache according to what I have read.

I already know I will have to compile a new kernel to support it.  I'm OK with that.  I just want to get one that I know will work, like my externel serial modem.   :Very Happy: 

Needs to be CHEAP too.  Disabled, not rich at all.

Ain't this better than buying something that is a pain in the butt and coming here to get help?  I did the same thing when I bought the stuff to build this rig.  So far, works pretty well.

Thanks for the info and help.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sefthuko

Cheap network cards based off the realtek 8139 have been around (and Linux supported) for ages.  I've also had no problems with cards based on the Davicom chipset (another budget card I got from NewEgg).  Chances are, if it's a cheap network card, it's supported  :Smile:   If you're unsure, looke up the hardware on linuxcompatible.org.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dalek,

The lowest cost ethernet card is the one already on your motherboard. 

Second, is a second hand one from a computer fair.

Avoid, ISA plug and pray cards. They are the most difficult to get to work. Almost anything PCI will be straightforward.

According to the web, you have a Realtek 8201 network chip. The web also suggests that the sis900 driver may work. It must be worth a shot.

If time is not an issue, build all the network card drivers as modules and modprobe every one in turn ...

edit:  emerge nforce may be worth a shot too. that will give you a module called nvnet.

----------

## dalek

I went to Linux compatible but I like to here it straight, sort of.

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  newegg is not working!!!    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

I may as well give up.  

I'll check pricewatch I guess, and froogle of course.

Thanks.  Keep those ideas coming.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dalek

I need to add slow typer to my sig like on LQ.    :Wink:   :Wink: 

Think that Realtek 8201 will work?  I'll go compile and see what it does.  

ISA is not good huh.  The other rig is a very old AMD 400MHz with a strange mobo, can't recall the brand.  It only has ISA slots I think.  I'll make sure though.  It may have a couple PCI slots.

Anywho, I'll go compile that kernel and see what happens.  I kept finding things about patches and testing and all.  Too scary for me.

I'll post what happens.

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dalek

Uh Oh!!  This is the only ones it shows:

```
  │ │              < >   RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL)                │ │

  │ │              < >   RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support                                  │ │

```

Will that work??

 :Confused:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dalek,

Try them ... while you are there say M to all the other network drivers too. You may as well do the kernel building in one go. From the web the sis900 and nvnet drivers looked promising. (The nVida one is not in the kernel)

ISA is not exactly bad. Linux won't find ISA cards that have been left in plug and play mode by Windows. You will need to get the manufactuers setup discs and configure them manually. You will also need to pass module paramters to the modules at load time to cover things like the IRQ number, I/O Port and DMA.

Very old ISA cards, with jumpers, are much the same, except that you don't need any setup discs with them. On an ISA system, its your problem to allocate IRQs, I/O ports etc. The software can't do it for you.

----------

## dalek

Well I compiled in the RealTek RTL-8139 and the others that showed up after I selected it.  No go.

dmesg shows nothing about ethernet so, I went into BIOS and enabled LAN, that it?  It still shows nothing in dmesg about ethernet.  Not modules, I put that puupy in the kernel itself.

Just for good measure, here's dmesg:

```
bash-2.05b# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.0-test11 (root@smoker.net) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #10 Sun Jan 11 08:37:43 EST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda9 acpi=off hdc=ide-scsi idebus=66

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

ide_setup: idebus=66

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1830.051 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 513520k/524224k available (3167k kernel code, 9956k reserved, 1120k data, 244k init, 0k highmem)

Calibrating delay loop... 3620.86 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb420, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031002

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: ACPI tables contain no PCI IRQ routing entries

PCI: Invalid ACPI-PCI IRQ routing table

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Discovered primary peer bus ff [IRQ]

PCI: Using IRQ router default [10de/01e0] at 0000:00:00.0

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.5 [Flags: R/W].

udf: registering filesystem

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: irq 7 detected

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(98)

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(98)

parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 3820

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256).

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 66MHz system bus speed for PIO modes

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: User given PCI clock speed impossible (66000), using 33 MHz instead.

NFORCE2: Use ide0=ata66 if you want to assume 80-wire cable

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD800BB-00DKA0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6E030L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: HL-DT-ST GCE-8520B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 >

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 60058656 sectors (30750 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=59582/16/63, UDMA(133)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 >

ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: CD-RW GCE-8520B   Rev: 1.03

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 11, pci mem e0890000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

I2O Core - (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

I2O: Event thread created as pid 16

i2o: Checking for PCI I2O controllers...

I2O configuration manager v 0.04.

  (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-2: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5100

registering 0-0290

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.7 (Thu Sep 25 19:16:36 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0: clocking to 47485

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce2 at 0xee002000, irq 5

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs:warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

reiserfs:warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

Reiserfs journal params: device hda9, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda9) for (hda9)

journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 5579, last_flushed_trans_id 224061

journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 5579, trans_id 224062

journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 100

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

Adding 779112k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs:warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

reiserfs:warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

Reiserfs journal params: device hda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda1) for (hda1)

journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 2512, last_flushed_trans_id 571

journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 2512, trans_id 572

journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 120

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs:warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

reiserfs:warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb1) for (hdb1)

journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 4014, last_flushed_trans_id 324

journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 4014, trans_id 325

journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 31

Using r5 hash to sort names

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 8x mode

bash-2.05b#
```

You see anything?  I'm going back to BIOS and see if I find anything else.

I'll be back.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dalek,

You do like living on the bleeding edge - kernel 2.6.0-test11 !!

Just underneath the two RealTeK opions is the sis900 option. Give it a go

It looks like a lot of the old ISA drivers have been dropped from the 2.6 kernel.

----------

## dalek

Tried both and I can't get anything.  This is what I get from ifconfig, when I'm on dial-up of course:

```
bash-2.05b# ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:300 (300.0 b)  TX bytes:300 (300.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:209.205.136.178  P-t-P:208.132.75.135  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1524  Metric:1

          RX packets:251 errors:17 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:268 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:277832 (271.3 Kb)  TX bytes:23623 (23.0 Kb)

bash-2.05b#
```

Anything else I can try?  I have never done this before.

There is a newer kernel, want me to go get it?    :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Thanks.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dalek,

Lets go right back to the beginning - I misread your motherboard in your sig.

To start, run 

```
/sbin/lspci
```

 and post the results.

Just the lines that mention Ethernet will do.

Sorry about the timewaste.

----------

## dalek

Well that didn't take long:

```
bash-2.05b# /sbin/lspci

bash: /sbin/lspci: No such file or directory

bash-2.05b#
```

That don't look right huh?    :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

I tried that earlier, thought it was the wrong command.

Now what?

Oh, do we need to delete the unneeded posts?    :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## steel300

lspci is in pciutils. If you can, I would emerge that for a start. Then post the lspci output and we'll see where we can go from there.

----------

## dalek

Already on it like a drunk man on a beer can.    :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

I think emerge search is so cool.

Back in a minute with results.

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dalek,

OK, we'll do it the hard way then. Its just not as pretty but the information is all there.

Do less 

```
/proc/pci | grep Eth
```

That gives me  *Quote:*   

> Ethernet controller: PCI device 10de:0066 (nVidia Corporation) (rev 161).
> 
>     Ethernet controller: PCI device 10b7:9201 (3Com Corporation) (rev 64).

 

So you know what you are looking for

You may need to emege pciutils to get lspci, though I'm not sure where it comes from.

----------

## dalek

Now we are cooking:

```
bash-2.05b# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

bash-2.05b#
```

That better.  I found it.  It is in the middle, # 00:04.0

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Never got that far before.  Just so you will know, I have nothing connected to that thing, yet.  Got to order a card for other rig first.  We'll carry on though, if you want.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dalek,

Thats better. You have a  *Quote:*   

> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1) 

 

You just need to 

```
emerge nforce-net
```

 then 

```
modprobe nvnet
```

 to get the driver loaded.

Add nvnet to /etc/modules.autoload to make it happen every boot.

----------

## dalek

 *Quote:*   

> Add nvnet to /etc/modules.autoload to make it happen every boot.

 

Is that the rc-update thing?  How I do that?

Thanks.

Oh, the net thingy is compiling in the other desktop.    :Shocked: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dalek

Uh oh!  This didn't work.  I got this boo boo message:

```
bash-2.05b# emerge nforce-net

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/nforce-net-1.0.0256 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0256.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0256.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/nforce-net-1.0.0256/work

>>> Source unpacked.

gcc -c -Wall -DLINUX -DMODULE -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -D__KERNEL__ -O -Wstrict-prototypes -DCONFIG_PM  -fno-strict-aliasing -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -falign-functions=4 -DMODULE -I/usr/src/linux/include   nvnet.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/irq.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from nvnet.h:30,

                 from nvnet.c:21:

/usr/src/linux/include/asm/irq.h:16:25: irq_vectors.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from nvnet.h:30,

                 from nvnet.c:21:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/irq.h:70: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/irq.h:72,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from nvnet.h:30,

                 from nvnet.c:21:

/usr/src/linux/include/asm/hw_irq.h:28: `NR_IRQ_VECTORS' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/src/linux/include/asm/hw_irq.h:31: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

nvnet.c: In function `nvnet_open':

nvnet.c:735: warning: passing arg 2 of `request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

nvnet.c: In function `nvnet_remove':

nvnet.c:1248: structure has no member named `driver_data'

make: *** [nvnet.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-misc/nforce-net-1.0.0256 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 25, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

bash-2.05b#
```

That won't work.    :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Now what do we do?  I got a hammer.

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dalek,

That emerge is very picky about compiling against the particular kernel you are going to run it with. Also, you must at least have done a kernel config (and under 2.4.x) a make dep before it will build.

I've not built it against a 2.6 kernel yet. Since there is no make dep for 2.6 you may need to do the make bzImage on the build machince to clear those problems.

If you really can't get it to go goole for forcedeth, which is an Open Source driver for the nForce2 NIC. However, its still beta. Here's a pointer http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/1606

----------

## dalek

That would be why I was looking to buy a card.  I saw where people where using that patch, but I never can get a patch to work for some reason.

That realtek card is starting to look better.  I have to buy one for sure, so I may just buy two.  One for this rig and one for old slow poke.

You should see old slow poke.  I have that thing just about gutted.

I did check to make sure that I was linked to the right kernel.  Just making sure.

Thanks for the help.  When I get me a card, or two, I'll post back and we will bang away at it again for a bit.

I thing I have a pretty good idea of how to do it though.  Compile it in the kernel, boot <while saying a prayer> hope that it sees it and then bring that puppy up.

Anywho.  Thanks again.

Bedtime

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dalek

Whooooo Oooooo!!!!

Check this out.    :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 status

 * status:  stopped

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Bringing eth0 up...                                                                                       [ ok ]

bash-2.05b# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:8D:4C:72:4B

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x1000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:618 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:618 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1403905 (1.3 Mb)  TX bytes:1403905 (1.3 Mb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:209.205.138.8  P-t-P:208.132.75.135  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1524  Metric:1

          RX packets:3765 errors:678 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3848 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:4645380 (4.4 Mb)  TX bytes:393641 (384.4 Kb)

bash-2.05b#
```

This is what I did to get here.  The nvidia-net package is masked.  I went to /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask and all the way to the bottom is this.

```
# agriffis@gentoo.org 29 Jul 2003

# mask nforce-net-1.0.0261 for bug 24815

#=net-misc/nforce-net-1.0.0261*
```

I put the # to comment out =net-misc/nforce-net-1.0.0261*.  Then I emerged the package.  It worked is all I know.

Of course I find this AFTER I ordered the two NIC cards, naturally.  I'll use them for something though.  Only $15.00 for two of them.

Thanks for the help.  I will likely change the name of this thread to something like getting Nforce2 net to work with 2.6 kernel.

Thanks again for everybodies help.  Still LOVE this Gentoo.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dalek

I'mmmmm baaaaaccckk.

Ok, I got this far on my own, but I don't know what to call what I want to do.

This is the plan.  I want to share files between "smoker.net" and "pokey.net".  Smoker is the one listed below, pokey is a old 400MHz rig.  I would like to share the net to while I'm at it.  What the heck.

I can from pokey ping smoker.  That works.  I just don't know what to search for.  There is no windoze here, just Linux.  Just GENTOO Linux.    :Very Happy: 

What do I do now?    :Question:   :Question:  A good how to pointer will work.  I just don't know what the heck it is called.

Oh, sorry so long.  I got the cards in and all, then my monitor blowed up, sort of.  It had sparks and stuff, looked pretty in the dark.  I think it died.  I'm not messing with it in the house anymore.  That will be a yard project.    :Wink: 

Thanks for the help.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dalek,

Welcome back.

You can share resources around your network several ways. First, you can move things around with secure copy. You run ssh on all the nodes involved (you can copy from a to b while issuing commands from c). Its useful for occasional things.

Then there are several Network File Systems. They let you mount a piece (or even all) the filesyetem from another PC at a mount point in your ordinary filesystem tree. Other than it being slower than local hard drive, its transparent, when you get the options right.

Beware cross mounting though. mounting b onto a is OK but startup can be tricky if you also moount a onto b. They can end up waiting for each other, so neither PC will start.

How you share the internet depends on the network structure you have/want and how many real IP addresses you have. Most people have only one, and must use Network Address Translation (NAT) and Masquerading to make it look like all the traffic comes from this single IP address. 

CUPS will share your printer for you too.

A description of your network would be useful.

----------

## dalek

OK, this is what I have.  Two computers, one connected to the internet via dial-up, named smoker.  The other, pokey, connected to smoker via a 100' ethernet cable.  Pokey <eth cable> Smoker  <dial up and printer>

This is where I stand at the moment.  Pokey can ping smoker.  I see the little indicators in Gkrellm blink on smoker.    :Wink:    So cable is good and cards work.  

I did some research and it sounds like I need samba or NFS.  I guess samba would be better so I can share my printer, connected to smoker, with pokey.

I been doing some reading on tldp and here but am pretty clueless.  I don't really understand how to make them 'share'.  

Here is the /etc/conf.d/net file for SMOKER:

```
iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

```

Here is the /etc/conf.d/net file for POKEY:

```
iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.10 192.168.0.10"

netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.2"

```

Glad I know how to mount floppies and copy files.    :Rolling Eyes: 

I guess that is OK since pokey can ping but just in case.

I may be gone a bit.  I had trouble with my central heating today and had to run a new set of wires, no fire just a bit of stinky smell.  Stupid aluminum wire.  It's copper now, and a new 100 amp breaker to go with it.  Since I'm disabled and have arthritis in places I didn't know I had joints, I'm a bit sore.  May take a little break.  I'll be back as soon as I can.

Thanks for the help  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dalek,

Samba is for sharing linux resources with windows.

The print sharing is easy - set up CUPS on the PC with the direct connection to the printer following the guide here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml, then set it up on the other PC.

Be sure that you allow network connections to the printer driver PC.

Modem sharing is not so straight forward. You will gave a single dynamic IP address, since you are using a modem. You will need iptabes compiled into the the kernel on the PC that drives the modem. There is a GUI tool for setting it up. As a side effect you will have a firewall too, thats a good thing. I use Smoothwall for my fiewall so I can't help much more here.

----------

## dalek

I set up samba for mothing?    :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:    KDE Control Center.    :Rolling Eyes: 

I'll unmerge that then cause I don't use windoze.  How do I share files then?  

While I'm at it, I have a Davicom ethernet card and when I boot from the CD, it won't see the card.  Any ideas why?

I'm going to continue searching and may start a new thread.  This one being marked solved isn't helping.  It is also different from what it started out being.

Thanks for the info.  May see a new thread later.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dalek,

You share files by using NFS (I've not set it up since RedHat 6.1). You will need the NFS kernel modules at both ends.

At the doner end you export the part of the filesystem you want other PCs to be able to share. You can have all sorts of access restrictions too if you want.

At the receiving end you mount it in the fiesystem tree like any other filesystem.

You can even have an entry in /etc/fstab to bring it up automatically if you want. This can make for slow startups if the remote filesystem is down at startup, since you may need to wait for a timeout. 

If you have NFS installed then 

```
man nfs
```

 will give you a lot more detail.

Oh! a late tip for testing. You don't have to have two PCs to test NFS sharing.

Mounting (via a NFS mount) an exported file system, on the PC that is exporting it is a valid thing to do. Indeed, Linux is quite happy to have just one PC (no other PC to talk to) on a network for most, if not all, network operations. Thats handy for testing.

----------

## dalek

I got some info on a new thread that I started.  I need to beat the crap out of pokey right now.  I have the files copied over but it still wants to connect to the net to emerge anything.  I even did a emerge regen last night.  It scanned all the files, took a long time too, but still wants the net.

I'm going to start over again just saving the kernel and config.  I must have typed a wrong command or something, somwhere.

I'll get my hammer for good measure though.    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:    Maybe a pair of 2 awg wire with 220 Volts on it will help.  That ought to make the CPU go.  Energizer bunny with a die hard.   :Twisted Evil: 

Thanks for the info.

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dalek,

Check that /usr/portage/distfiles contains the actual versions of the files that you are trying to emerge. Linux Format did a Gentoo cover mount CD/DVD a while ago and include both the stable and unstable emerge files but only the stable sources. There was a lot of traffic from people trying to install the unstable stuff from the DVD - the sources were not there.

----------

## dalek

Well that explains it.  It ain't there to load.  I did have to use a different CD than I used on this rig.  I used i686 on this one but had to use x86 for old pokey.  Guess they missed that one huh?

Well, I'm going to try to load this time using NFS for the /usr/portage.  That will have me up to date and won't have to download the stuff twice.  I read where it can be done.

Where's that hammer?  <looking around my chair here>

Thanks for the info, that helped, a lot.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

